# More storm season



## maxHR (Dec 29, 2013)

After a long hot day, 40C, finally a storm passed by, hardly a drop of rain, bugger!
A guy was killed by lightning about 50km from here a few days ago.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 29, 2013)

_Great shots Max, we have strong winds here & a  sprinkle of rain_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 29, 2013)

We had the same and the same result ... almost nothing in the gauge.   

Our tanks are almost dry but it will rain and fill them.  It's Summer in Australia and a Cat 3 cyclone brewing of the West Australian coast.

PS:  I have a storm photo taken this afternoon but I refuse to post it in the face of competition.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Fantastic shots Max, as usual.
There were a few excited 'large hail' warnings out for Gympie the other day did you miss those too (I hope)?

Haven't had any weather I'd deem hot yet but I'm a bit biased, I don't raise a sweat 'til it hits 38C or humidity bats 100%, some like it hot.


----------



## maxHR (Dec 29, 2013)

Joycy, Missed out on the hail, ground is so dry its hydrophobic, - the water just runs straight off it and won't soak in. its only rained twice in the last 6 months.
I need to scout out some sites for my lightning shots, - a nice old homestead perched on a hill would do nicely to have in the foreground.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

There was a creepily fascinating old one near Singleton (think 'Psycho',)  would have fit the bill but that's a bit far to commute. A storm behind it would make an arty shot.   Probably gone by now though anyway, it was looking wobbly by the time I left.  I wanted to get close enough for a good pic angle but never quite got up the courage.  The 'new' house near it wasn't looking in much better shape and I couldn't find out who lived there.  



I've heard that 'ecologically sound' washing up liquid makes a good replacement for Wet-a-Soil.  You'd only need a few drums of it.


----------



## Reen (Dec 29, 2013)

Great photos Max.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome photos Max, very impressive! :coolpics:


----------

